# How Many Forum Members Does It Take?



## MedicPrincess (May 25, 2005)

How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb? 

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed 
14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently 
7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs 
1 to move it to the Lighting section 
2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section 
7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs 
5 to flame the spell checkers 
3 to correct spelling/grammar flames 
6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid 
2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp" 
15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct 
19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum 
11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum 
36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty 
7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs 
4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's 
3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group 
13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too" 
5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy 
4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?" 
13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs" 
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 25, 2005)

Sounds like the general troll rules for firehouse.com.


Everything there has been asked, and discussed. So when someone asks a new question, they don't get an answer, just a link and some unprofessional attitude. So after a while, when one had read all the posts, there is no reason to go back to the site at all, because there is nothing to talk about...  :blink:


----------



## cbdemt (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 25 2005, 11:08 AM
> * 13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"
> *


 hehe... thats me...


oh. i think i just did it again!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt+May 25 2005, 12:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cbdemt @ May 25 2005, 12:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@May 25 2005, 11:08 AM
> * 13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"
> *


hehe... thats me...


oh. i think i just did it again!   [/b][/quote]
 Me three!!


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

That's AWSOME!

I've been in a forum like that before.

Jon


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2005)

2 members to reply saying that PA isn't to the lightbulb stage yet, we are still using oil lamps and candles.


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 25 2005, 09:48 PM
> * 2 members to reply saying that PA isn't to the lightbulb stage yet, we are still using oil lamps and candles.
> 
> 
> Jon *


 YOU HAVE CANDLES????


We're still using torches on the end of twigs!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 26, 2005)

> *1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.
> *



Yeah, I love that one...


----------



## ma2va92 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 25 2005, 11:08 AM
> *How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb?
> 
> *


And the question has been answered....
just by looking at the replys here to this one


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 5, 2005)

and to make it appropriate to this forum...

24 to argue weather the lightbar is a jet sonic, jet stream, or an Aero-Dynic


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 5, 2005)

And one user to never return again because they were electrocuted to death while examining their own light bulbs.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 9, 2005)

Don't forget the 18 bystanders (in this case guests) who like to watch, but don't want to get involved.


----------



## 007medic (Jun 12, 2005)

This has to be one of the funniest posts I have seen.


----------



## CO Barrel Racer (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the one post that totally explains every forum experience I've ever had...thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 29, 2005)

LMAO, I've been in forums like that too...Too Funny! :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 29, 2005)

And bringing it back from the dead now, just proves it to be so true...


----------



## vtemti (Jun 29, 2005)

Isn't that what we try to do. Bring them back from almost certain death?


----------



## Stevo (Jun 29, 2005)

yes, but much more_ dramatic _ok?

like reaching down the throat of the grim reaper to snatch the feet of our beloved citizens and fan that last flicker of life to flame for the er.....

~S_(i wanna raise)_tevO~


----------



## Martyn (May 29, 2011)

> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.



Sorry, just found a link to this and, with my warped sense of humor...COULDN'T RESIST IT!!!

BTW, I firmly believe the lightbulb should only change if it really wants to, it should be able to make it's own decisions


----------



## rogersam5 (May 29, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Sorry, just found a link to this and, with my warped sense of humor...COULDN'T RESIST IT!!!



Unfortunatly you are at 6 YEARS  not months


----------



## Pudge40 (May 31, 2011)

The proper term according to the NEC is "Luminare".


----------



## JPINFV (May 31, 2011)

So... does anyone know what the record for thread bumping is?


----------



## Jon (May 31, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> So... does anyone know what the record for thread bumping is?



Nope. But I might get to hold the record for for banning those that bump threads .

Seriously, though. I kinda smiled looking this thread over. I've been here since almost the beginning, and I've seen many friends come and go. Pretty much everyone in this thread was a good friend... And most have moved on. I really miss them, but the community has evolved and grown.

Part of that growth is that I don't know everyone anymore. We are too big for that... And I don't have as much time to spend here as I used to, too. I'm trying to get to know "new" faces... But it's hard with so many of you and only one of me .

Anyway... Thanks for the smile today... I think I'm going to leave this thread to drift back into the pages of history.


----------



## CPRinProgress (May 26, 2014)

MedicPrincess said:


> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.



Couldn't Resist


----------

